# Thoughts on K9 Advantix?



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

I currently use Frontline Plus. I've heard good things about Advantix. Anyone have input? Thanks...

Mike


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

We use both. we change every couple of months just so the fleas don't build up some kind of immunity.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

K9 Advantix is hands down the best treatment available. It not only takes care of ticks & fleas, but repels mosquitos too. This is because it's Premethrin based, and science has yet to come up with something more effective that's safe to put on your dog.

It's two main drawbacks are that it's greasy and Premethrin is toxic to cats. It can be rough on humans too. Our vet has been overexposed to the stuff, and gets sick when she comes in contact with it. Anyone can get this sensitivity to it with excess exposure. This is not an issue with Frontline.

BTW, I use both Frontline Plus and Advantix. I use Advantix through the Spring/Summer (when ticks and mosquitos are bad), then switch to Frontline Plus the rest of the year. I switch to Frontline as soon as these pests cease to be an issue because I want to minimize Premethrin exposure as much as possible both to us and all the cats we have out here...


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

How is advantix in the water?


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

It's waterproof 24 hours after application. If you're doing a lot of water work re-apply every 3 weeks rather than every 4...


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

Is frontline Plus also waterproff? :withstupid:


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Yes, it also is waterproof after 24 hours, and also good idea to re-apply every 3 weeks rather than 4 when doing a lot of water work...


----------

